# Traditional vs. Non-Traditional Poodle Clips



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

I find this topic interesting, and have noticed as a poodle fan that people (both poodle owners and non) can be very divided in their opinions as per poodle clips.

So I thought I'd create a poll to see how many of you are open to non-traditional poodle clips 

From my stance, I love both, ranging from a full-on Continental to a furry-faced shaggy clip. There are only a couple clips that I don't love, otherwise they all have their benefits in my opinion.

On the one hand, a traditional poodle clip with long topknot, tail pompon, clean face and feet shows off the beauty of the well-bred poodle structure and makes no bones about the fact that you unapologetically have a poodle in a doodle world. For those of you who have unwavering dedication to these clips, I totally get it 

On the other hand, the vast majority of non-poodle people I speak with think they dislike poodles because of the traditional clips. It takes much digging before I realize it's just the haircut they don't like. So a (dare I say it) "doodle-y" clip on a poodle to me is the most illustrative form of "why doodle when you can poodle." It seems to make more people appreciate the breed. This is just my observation. Some people may just want to keep the breed from becoming a mass fad like the doodle, which I understand as well. That's a whole other topic perhaps. I don't want everyone to have a poodle, but the public's perception of the breed bothers me sometimes and I enjoy educating people against the stereotypes too.

If/when I ever have a poodle, I would really enjoy trying out both sides of the grooming spectrum.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The English Saddle and the Continental are what most people think of as traditional clips. Although both clips were originally hunting clips created as a compromise between warmth and practicality, in their current form they are high maintenance. I can't even be bothered with makeup and curling irons for myself. Life is definitely too short for me to be putting topknots into bands and blow drying my dogs' ankles. My guys get wash-n-wear haircuts.


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

I always wanted a poodle so I could play groomer and try ALL the clips. Turns out I can’t handle a furry face. Sure, it’s cute, but I don’t want to live with it! 🤷‍♀️ I have to look at my calendar to be sure, but I think this was ~7 weeks of growth. I was trying to get to a furry face, but the constantly damp snoot got to me. Now we’re going for a pony-poo look, with a mane and tail, and maybe bracelets. Or maybe even that will be too much when she is swimming daily and she will get a big shave down - head included!
After Saturday’s trim:









shaggy girl on Friday:








Edit: I was wrong. This is 4 weeks of growth.


----------



## RedonRed (Jan 26, 2020)

I agree with Starla, a fluffy face is adorable but after a couple weeks of growth both Reggie and I are ready to get rid of the soggy mustache and beard. My favorites are probably the German and the modified continental. The lines are so striking


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

I like a clean face but length on the body varies with the time of year and I like a shorter topknot and hair left all down the tail. Even my Golden Doodle has a clean face.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

So far I've always kept Elroy in a retriever clip. Reasonably long top knot, ears, and tail with the rest of the body/legs about ½" long, shaved face, feet, and tail. I think I'm open to other non-poodle clips in the future, but it hasn't happened yet 😅🤣!


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I personally like a clean face, before we were showing we did do lots of different non-traditional clips. We even did a part poodlington one time. One day I would like to be able to some really fun creative grooms like a pony saddle clip.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I got called a horrible dog owner in a Poodle grooming Facebook group for this clip.

2021-9-24 Simon DSC_4587 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

According to that person, Poodles are supposed to be *fluffy*, and how dare I clip him down like that. I wound up having to bock them, they were so bent out of shape over it. 🤷‍♀️ 

Probably my favorite clip is the Royal Dutch. It's pretty "old-fashioned" these days, but I just love it. The first Poodle I ever remember seeing was a parti-colored mini in a regular Dutch clip.

2022-2-23 Simon's 1st birthday DSC_9821 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr

He's currently back in a Scruff Puppy bikini clip again. Yay coat change and nasty weeds. :/ I really don't like a fuzzy, bushy face. Give me a clean muzzle any day of the week.


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

The greatest thing about Poodles is there's no "wrong" way to groom them! And if you don't like what you do, it grows back pretty fast and you can try again. 

Dublin has been in the typical continental, modified continental, "kennel clip", "puppy cut", german clip, and he's been an Airedale. He's had clean face, he's had shaggy face, he's had "donut", he's had mustache. Long ears, short ears. Long tail, short tail. Bracelets, no bracelets, bell bottoms. Shamrocks on his butt, hearts on his butt, green ears/tail, candy corn legs. 

So far, Limerick has only been in a modified lamb clip. Nothing crazy fun with him just yet, he's still working on standing still for everything lmao. Eventually he'll go through the same things Dublin did and probably more!


----------



## Joolz (Oct 7, 2019)

NaturalPoodle said:


> I find this topic interesting, and have noticed as a poodle fan that people (both poodle owners and non) can be very divided in their opinions as per poodle clips.
> 
> So I thought I'd create a poll to see how many of you are open to non-traditional poodle clips
> 
> ...


As a professional groomer the biggest thing I hear is don’t make them look like a poodle from doodle owners and a lot of poodle owners 😩


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Joolz said:


> As a professional groomer the biggest thing I hear is don’t make them look like a poodle from doodle owners and a lot of poodle owners 😩


Ha! I'm pretty sure the non-stop compliments would cease if Elroy didn't look like a Poodle! I'm not quite open to the big hair of the continental clip though. That's just too much!


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Cariboo Poodle said:


> I like a clean face but length on the body varies with the time of year and I like a shorter topknot and hair left all down the tail. Even my Golden Doodle has a clean face.


That's cool Cariboo Poodle. As much as I'd like to have a fluffy face, I think the soggy beard would put me off as had been mentioned. I guess I'd just have to see for myself!

I might be partial to poodles but I love doodles as well, in fact they're part of what first hooked me into the poodle world! Would love to see a pic of your Golden Doodle ￼


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Wow, 100% yes to the poll so far!

Thanks so much for the input so far. Love the photos as well, they are all beautiful


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I like some of the Asian styles on toys especially the faces, but for bigger dogs I prefer a cleaner face. 

With Nano’s fluffy face I avoid the gross beard by keeping his chin and lips short and it works well.


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> I got called a horrible dog owner in a Poodle grooming Facebook group for this clip.
> 
> 2021-9-24 Simon DSC_4587 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic!! 'Horrible owner'?
Grrrrrrr....


----------



## The Popster (Feb 23, 2021)

We just like Poppy to have a 'short' cut.
Like her face clear and poodle feet.
Short because she spends a lot of time in a rural environmnet, so easier to keep on top of things.

Our groomer would love to do something more, 'pretty' dog thing, but so far it's not for us.

But I keep thinking it might be fun one day to have a 'proper' poodle cut.
But which one....?
Hmmmm....


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

TeamHellhound said:


> I got called a horrible dog owner in a Poodle grooming Facebook group for this clip.
> 
> 2021-9-24 Simon DSC_4587 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Well Facebook is known for that oi, how many times I have been called a horrid person for shaving my dogs ears or being asked if my dogs were matted or what happened...
of course there is the wee beard.
do long as your Poodle is clean, and no matts or tangles who cares. 
If you can maintain the longer looks good on you, I prefer to play with my dogs than brush them out and I work full time and home groom.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I once read in some other poodle group, that someone was saying that their poodle would be embarrassed if their tail wasn’t docked. People are weird and just like to project their vanity on their dogs, kids or cars etc.

I think everyone should just get the trim they like and can maintain.


----------



## EJStevenP (Oct 27, 2021)

I love the fancy clips but I'm not a fancy person. I know that I cannot maintain such a look so there's no point. Plus since I'm not a groomer I also like to go the cheap route and just get the German shave.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

twyla said:


> Well Facebook is known for that oi, how many times I have been called a horrid person for shaving my dogs ears or being asked if my dogs were matted or what happened...
> of course there is the wee beard.
> do long as your Poodle is clean, and no matts or tangles who cares.
> If you can maintain the longer looks good on you, I prefer to play with my dogs than brush them out and I work full time and home groom.


I just thought it was really weird how upset she was over it. And she would not shut up about it, so I was just like "Whatever, bye", and blocked her. 

I had someone else jump on me recently because I said I used a #10 blade to do the Miami pattern. She wanted to know where on earth I'd ever heard it was okay to use that close a blade on his body. For some reason, she never replied to my comment, which was this photo of this page from the Shirlee Kalstone book.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

That lady would be horrified with me. My 10 blade needs sharpening and I only have one, so I have shaved Annie with a 15 blade in the past. 

I imagine she'd also be shocked to hear what blade show groomers use on the shaved parts of the body! And vets!

I try to shave Annie down before she gets matted when I know I'll be too busy to keep up. She's been in everything from a continental to a royal dutch to a complete shave down. 

As for non traditional cuts, not really sure what those include? maybe some of the creative grooming, Modern trim, etc? Yes, I'll try anything unless it has long hair on the face. Although If I had an apricot or red poodle, I'd be very tempted by this trim:









My biggest problem with some of the fun trims like the Modern is that my hands hurt if I spend too much time brushing, and my dog likes to run into patches of burrs on our walks!


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

In the summer I clip all my dogs bodies down with a number 10 blade. My Golden Doodle I even clip her head right down but on the more Poodles I try and leave more topknot and clean off their feet. They are never matted and do very little brushing if any even when they grow longer. Don't know if it is the texture of their coats but even the times I have taken them into a groomer, they always remark that I must brush them a lot because no matts, even though they have not been brushed.


----------



## Cariboo Poodle (Nov 17, 2021)

Gypsy, the dog on the left has completely lost her black front legs now, they have faded to grey, Bonnie, in the middle is the Golden Doodle, Gypsy's mother by a purebred Poodle and Izzy is my little rescue Poodle.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m not even sure what a Traditional cut is or what a Non-traditional one is?

Who is deciding which is what? Someone can argue a Miami is not traditional because it’s not a clip allowed in AKC conformation. Styles change over time so what was allowed in the conformation ring 30 years ago has been tweaked by time into something a little different if you look closely at the details such as the length and shape of the jacket or the topknot. 

Is a German clip traditional? It’s not in my 1972 edition of Shirlee Kalstone poodle grooming book. The Summe Miami is in the book.

Perhaps if you defined what you meant and posted photos I could better understand the question and answer it.

I don’t mean o be snarky but I just don’t know what you think traditional and non-traditional means.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Skylar said:


> Is a German clip traditional? It’s not in my 1972 edition of Shirlee Kalstone poodle grooming book.


The German clip in the Kalstone book is not the same as what is described or shown in photos on PF. The body and leg hair is much longer. This photo is what is described in her book (with optional mustache).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Reraven that is an impressively groomed dog. Wish I could achieve such a polished look on Theo.

There’s several editions of her book Mine was the 8th printing in 1972 and has no German clip at all. I wish it did. Maybe one day I’ll buy another edition that has it.

Like many things overtime styles change, get tweaked etc. Lots of poodle clips have subtle changes even in the AKC conformation ring


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Skylar said:


> I’m not even sure what a Traditional cut is or what a Non-traditional one is?
> 
> Who is deciding which is what? Someone can argue a Miami is not traditional because it’s not a clip allowed in AKC conformation. Styles change over time so what was allowed in the conformation ring 30 years ago has been tweaked by time into something a little different if you look closely at the details such as the length and shape of the jacket or the topknot.
> 
> ...


I understand Skylar, I anticipated this question and should have clarified it more in my original post. "Traditional" is my novice way of simply describing clips commonly associated with poodles, those which are most commonly spread across groomers' and poodle grooming books' repertoires. I realize not all poodle grooming books will have a German clip, but it has come to be a recognizably common clip on poodles to me at least. From my limited experience, I would brand the Continental, Miami, German, Scandi, English Saddle, Kennel, Puppy, Lion, Lamb, perhaps Asian Fusion, etc as examples of poodle clips.

Some "traditional" poodle cuts would fall on a sheet like this for instance:










"Non-traditional" I would describe as what falls outside of the expected styles for poodles, for instance a doodle-type clip, as I indicated in my first post, or creative grooming could be a good addition to that category, as For Want of Poodle mentioned.

One example of a "non-traditional" clip for a poodle in my eyes could be something like below. Some associations I have with a non-poodley clip include a furry face, shaggy body, more or less naturally grown out or the same length all over. 










I hope I explained myself a bit better this time. Thanks for your feedback


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Here's another example of what I would consider "non-traditional" for a poodle. Not much topknot, furry face, mostly one length.









And of course there's always something like this  Gotta love creative grooming.


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Ooo I love the not much top knot furry face, mostly one length look.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Got to mix it up!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks Naturalpoodle - that helps - although all the traditional looks have clean faces - but there were mustaches that were popular in the 50's and 60's too.

I'm all for any style that the dog is comfortable with and the owner can keep mat free and tidy. So I'm open to almost anything. But I do prefer a clean face because it's easier to keep the dog clean.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I think when most people say "non-traditional" they mean without shaved faces. But I'd also say pony clips and all-over clips are non-traditional. I think people who are involved with the breed have a dislike for fluffy faces because they cover up the structure of the dog's face that breeders consider so important. But I think most are fine with their puppy buyers choosing any style so long as they maintain it well.

I have on rare occasions seen those weird people who believe poodles should be long and fluffy. But I think that's obscure pet people and not groomers or breeders!

Personally I have a huge dislike for grossness on a dog's face like eye gunk buildup or wet beards. Most dogs with fluffy faces seem to have issues with these. But definitely not all of them if the owner keeps on top of cleaning the face. I grew Misha's face out once and I enjoyed the change for a bit, but after a while I felt like I couldn't connect with him as well without seeing his facial expressions.

I think a lot of people look at the shaved face/feet poodle cuts and think they are frou frou. To me it's the opposite. A shaved face is always dry and clean and the eyes are easy to keep clean. Shaved feet don't track in mud and don't get painful burrs caught between the toes. I feel like the shaved face/feet developed as a practical method for keeping these dogs clean.

Here are pics of Misha in various styles.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

@Skylar I was thinking of those mustaches in the 50s and 60s, they were definitely more "coiffed" than an all over shaggy face though. I think Winston Churchill had such a one he adored. Actually I saw one on social media recently as well, it's a funky style. 

@Raindrops Misha is a gorgeous poodle in any clip! BTW I occasionally show your YT video of Misha doing the flying trot to friends and family, he's lovely. 

I do like the long and fluffy look on a poodle as well as almost any clip, so I may just be one of those weird people ha ha. 

I think I would come to the same conclusion after trying a full face though, I am a bit averse to the feeling of wet whiskers on a dog, not to mention the potential discoloration around the mouth and eyes on light-coloured dogs with a shaggy face.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I wonder what a traditional clip is though? because there are 'old-fashioned' pet clips also, I think most people will have seen poodles in those clips in real life rather in a contintental. I think people are most likely to be surprised to see a poodle in a teddy bear style. 

Personally I don't care as long as the dog is matt-free and comfortable. I much prefer to see a poodle who is shaved completely naked than a fluffy one who is matted. Yes when I look at pictures online of course I prefer one style over the other and I do have great affection for the old fashioned styles including the show clips. But I don't judge people for not styling their poodles that way. I experiment with Evra, she is currently in a very uneven miami clip because her behaviour on the grooming table needs improving (we are working on it!). Also when she was a puppy and my brushing technique was still in development and I discovered little matts under her front legs I shaved her down. When she started coat change and she would get matts in her topknot and ears literally every single day despite brushing I switched her from a banded topknot to a scissored one. As a result her behaviour with brushing has improved a lot because I didn't push on with painful dematting. 

I would have loved to have kept her in a (show) puppyclip or a scandinavian but behaviour wise she just wasn't ready for that kind of high maintenance style. Its still my goal. We have made a lot of progress with the brushing (although still some work to do there) and her behaviour towards the hair dryer is MUCH better now. So my plan is to keep her short over the summer, keep going with the training and see if we are ready to start growing into a scandinavian next winter. But we will see, whatever my personal style preferences are her comfort comes first.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

It does annoy and confuse me though how emotional people get about poodle hairstyles and its very often from people who don't have poodles! 

I have seen breeders/groomers/handlers harassed online when they are showing videos of themselves grooming their show poodles. The poodle is literally asleep on the grooming table, even snoring, while the person is banding the hair and the comments are like 'that is so cruel!' 

Honestly, and I include my Evra in this!, I think the grooming of a lot of 'pet poodles' and dogs is 'crueler' not because of the style but because the dogs are not trained and desensitised to the grooming process like the show dogs are. The show dogs are super chil and relaxed while my Evra is still convinced that the clipper is a beast thats going to eat her tail!


----------



## ShelleyDickison (12 mo ago)

I would love to have Miss Shay in a Continental or English Saddle clip, but I know me. I just wouldn’t be able to spend all the time needed to maintain it everyday. She goes to the groomers every 4 weeks and gets the face, feet and lady bits shaved and she is keeping her top knot and ears long with a poof tail. It works for her and me and I think she looks cute. This is a week before her grooming appointment. My only problem is when she comes back from the groomers she’s all blown out and straight looking. Someone told me to just miss her down and she’ll go back to curly so I’ll try that this time.


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

TeamHellhound said:


> I just thought it was really weird how upset she was over it. And she would not shut up about it, so I was just like "Whatever, bye", and blocked her.
> 
> I had someone else jump on me recently because I said I used a #10 blade to do the Miami pattern. She wanted to know where on earth I'd ever heard it was okay to use that close a blade on his body. For some reason, she never replied to my comment, which was this photo of this page from the Shirlee Kalstone book.
> 
> View attachment 491280


I’m pretty sure I saw that thread on Facebook and my eyes rolled so hard it nearly gave me a migraine 😂


----------



## Kait (May 6, 2021)

Personally I actually find the shaggy face “doodle” look pretty cute when it’s not all matted. The maintenance to keep it that way sucks though, and the longer face always leads to water dribbled everywhere from the bowl, and his beard picks up crumbs from his food which end up in his water and then he refuses to drink until I get him fresh water, so clean face it is. Plus it stops the constant “what kind of doodle is he?” comments.
I typically keep Tuck in a modified puppy clip. He doesn’t get clean feet because he won’t tolerate it (maybe some day), and I don’t have his groomer shave the base of his tail, but his tail is kept longer than his body.










The before here is the result of a bunch of back to back storms and Covid issues making several attempts at rebooking his appointment keep getting cancelled, so he went 12 weeks between grooms instead of his typical 6. Poor dude could barely see and his face was always such a mess.










This is how he is most of the time. Not quite traditional poodle clip, but still very poodley IMO.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

ShelleyDickison said:


> I would love to have Miss Shay in a Continental or English Saddle clip, but I know me. I just wouldn’t be able to spend all the time needed to maintain it everyday. She goes to the groomers every 4 weeks and gets the face, feet and lady bits shaved and she is keeping her top knot and ears long with a poof tail. It works for her and me and I think she looks cute. This is a week before her grooming appointment. My only problem is when she comes back from the groomers she’s all blown out and straight looking. Someone told me to just miss her down and she’ll go back to curly so I’ll try that this time.


Yep, wetting her down will definitely bring back the curls. I'm the opposite and love the blown-out look so I'm always trying to keep Misha out of the rain to keep it longer. For best curls I would recommend spraying with a solution of water with a bit of conditioner added. I use a leave-in conditioner but a dash of their normal conditioner often works fine.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Here is one of Churchill’s brown minipoos. I’m not sure if this is Rufus1 or Rufus 2. It was taken in 1950. There’s photos of his dogs with fluffy faces. Bulldog spirit, but Churchill was a softie when it came to his dogs. Source of photo.


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

curlflooffan said:


> It does annoy and confuse me though how emotional people get about poodle hairstyles and its very often from people who don't have poodles!
> 
> I have seen breeders/groomers/handlers harassed online when they are showing videos of themselves grooming their show poodles. The poodle is literally asleep on the grooming table, even snoring, while the person is banding the hair and the comments are like 'that is so cruel!'
> 
> Honestly, and I include my Evra in this!, I think the grooming of a lot of 'pet poodles' and dogs is 'crueler' not because of the style but because the dogs are not trained and desensitised to the grooming process like the show dogs are. The show dogs are super chil and relaxed while my Evra is still convinced that the clipper is a beast thats going to eat her tail!


This bothers me as well. I see those comments claiming cruelty and just have to marvel at them while the show dogs often appear to be enjoying the process.

On a slightly unrelated note but regarding this thread, there is also something to be said for a "traditional" poodle clip with clean face and sculpted body that displays the beautiful structure of the poodle, as has been mentioned. It's both practical and aesthetic. A "non-traditional" shaggy clip is cute but hides the conformation a reputable breeder has worked so hard for.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

Nice thread and discussion! First anyone who has an unkind opinion on MY dog's cut can get bent (not you guys of course). As a home groomer I have experimented so much! The many faces of Louie! My husband almost says good bye to Louie each time I groom, because who knows how he will look coming out the other end. All in all I think Louie likes being groomed (or maybe he likes that it is all over or maybe that everyone tells him he looks good). Currently after a somewhat unfortunate groom this morning he looks a bit like a Saluki although lately I groom him into a Jack Russell cut and really, really love that look on him (because he is a terrier at heart). I am always really hard on my grooms and everyone tells me that he actually looks really good. I had him looking like a Schnauzer this last month but the messy beard drove me nuts!


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Moni said:


> Nice thread and discussion! First anyone who has an unkind opinion on MY dog's cut can get bent (not you guys of course). As a home groomer I have experimented so much! The many faces of Louie! My husband almost says good bye to Louie each time I groom, because who knows how he will look coming out the other end. All in all I think Louie likes being groomed (or maybe he likes that it is all over or maybe that everyone tells him he looks good). Currently after a somewhat unfortunate groom this morning he looks a bit like a Saluki although lately I groom him into a Jack Russell cut and really, really love that look on him (because he is a terrier at heart). I am always really hard on my grooms and everyone tells me that he actually looks really good. I had him looking like a Schnauzer this last month but the messy beard drove me nuts!


Thanks for your addition to the thread Moni, how wonderful that you have fun experimenting. I would too! 

Feel free to post a shot of Louie, would love to see him (he looks adorable from your profile pic


----------



## NaturalPoodle (Jun 13, 2019)

Ok I looked up some photos of Louie from the forum and he does not disappoint! Very beautiful. 

Nice to see a fellow Austrian here as well


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

NaturalPoodle said:


> I find this topic interesting, and have noticed as a poodle fan that people (both poodle owners and non) can be very divided in their opinions as per poodle clips.
> 
> So I thought I'd create a poll to see how many of you are open to non-traditional poodle clips
> 
> ...


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

Professional groomer and creative enthusiast here. I love the versatility of a poodle coat. Charlee has been long and short, white and rainbow. I personally prefer clean feet and face. This look is a couple years old and one of my favorites. 
years


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

supysmom said:


> Professional groomer and creative enthusiast here. I love the versatility of a poodle coat. Charlee has been long and short, white and rainbow. I personally prefer clean feet and face. This look is a couple years old and one of my favorites.
> years
> View attachment 491504


Wowza! Charlee looks stunning! Certainly an eye catcher in those colors! How long did the artwork take, and how did the look hold as she grew out?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

supysmom said:


> Professional groomer and creative enthusiast here. I love the versatility of a poodle coat. Charlee has been long and short, white and rainbow. I personally prefer clean feet and face. This look is a couple years old and one of my favorites.
> years
> View attachment 491504


Wow, he looks like a rainbow zebra - very rare animal.


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Wowza! Charlee looks stunning! Certainly an eye catcher in those colors! How long did the artwork take, and how did the look hold as she grew out?


This particular design was a team effort. I did the head, bracelets and tail one day, color applied and set about 45 minutes. Bath & dry- 1 hour. Day two my daughters (3) applied the stripes, so about an hour and a half total time there. It’s semi permanent, pet safe dye that lasts until it grows out and gets clipped. Here’s another design done with airbrush, it washed off completely 2-3 washes.


----------



## Moni (May 8, 2018)

NaturalPoodle said:


> Ok I looked up some photos of Louie from the forum and he does not disappoint! Very beautiful.
> 
> Nice to see a fellow Austrian here as well


Hallöchen - so nice to find a fellow Austrian - we are few and far between! So will try to attach some of the looks - it is hard to believe sometimes he is the same dog. Combine wild and brazen optimism with inadequate skill and a devil-may-care attitude = completely chaotic results. Thankfully Louie is a well bred Poodle with good structure and a good sport, who was trained to accept grooming for what it is. And after all and that is the most important aspect - it is only hair and it will grow back.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

@supysmom
Fun with hair! A family affair! Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Jocarlson12 (11 mo ago)

TeamHellhound said:


> I got called a horrible dog owner in a Poodle grooming Facebook group for this clip.
> 
> 2021-9-24 Simon DSC_4587 by Rosemary Elwell, on Flickr
> 
> ...


I love the rock star look of the first photo!


----------



## Iduma Best (8 mo ago)

My husband loves the furry face, but I don't want my baby to be confused with a doodle as much. I had a standard YEARS ago, but I just shaved her. I had no idea of the beautiful cuts! I'm wanting to do like a "modified" Miami clip, I think? Long top and ears, TRY to do "bracelets" and a "pom" tail? I may not be using the correct verbage, but I'm wanting to get a wahl bravura, it's had great reviews and most of the "blades" I need are already on there. Cheapest I've seen is yahoo $179.99? Is there a "secret" grooming place LOL where things are cheaper? Oh, I also have 3 shihtzus, and I also think the bravura would be fine for them, but I have less powerful clippers that work.


----------



## Iduma Best (8 mo ago)

Jocarlson12 said:


> I love the rock star look of the first photo!


People are so MEAN! I think she/ he looks beautiful! Was it S.P.O or S.P.A.G? MEAN. YOUR dog is beautiful when YOU think it is!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

TeamHellhound said:


> I just thought it was really weird how upset she was over it. And she would not shut up about it, so I was just like "Whatever, bye", and blocked her.
> 
> I had someone else jump on me recently because I said I used a #10 blade to do the Miami pattern. She wanted to know where on earth I'd ever heard it was okay to use that close a blade on his body. For some reason, she never replied to my comment, which was this photo of this page from the Shirlee Kalstone book.
> 
> View attachment 491280


I wonder if that’s an earlier or later edition, because mine says “#8 1/2, #9, or #10 blade” for the Summer Miami.

Starred for our groomer because it’s a favourite of mine.


----------



## Iduma Best (8 mo ago)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder if that’s an earlier or later edition, because mine says “#8 1/2, #9, or #10 blade” for the Summer Miami.
> 
> Starred for our groomer because it’s a favourite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 492554


I'm unsure if its an "accepted" cut? I asked a lady who owned the first one I saw with it, and she groomed her herself. She said, "it's more of a "modified" Miami cut". If I can figure out how to attach pictures, I'll find some. It looks like the above, but the top & ears are LONG. I have to start supper, but will be back. I have a video of her & I swear, she looks like a model in a photo shoot! LOL. THAT had me right off the bat! LOL OH! I did it! The one that says blue was the first I saw, but it doesn't look like her chest is cut? I definitely want to do that you have to see this video though! I'm trying to learn my colors. My baby is a Parti, but I still don't understand how I could look at a black puppy & know if it was silver or blue? The first & last are more what I'm going for. Maybe these cuts are called something else? Would you mind to ask your groomer best place to get a Wahl bravura?


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder if that’s an earlier or later edition, because mine says “#8 1/2, #9, or #10 blade” for the Summer Miami.
> 
> Starred for our groomer because it’s a favourite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 492554


I think you have the latest version, which is the International one? Both the first (blue cover) and second (red cover) editions only say #10.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

This is from the second (red cover) edition. 



TeamHellhound said:


> I just thought it was really weird how upset she was over it. And she would not shut up about it, so I was just like "Whatever, bye", and blocked her.
> 
> I had someone else jump on me recently because I said I used a #10 blade to do the Miami pattern. She wanted to know where on earth I'd ever heard it was okay to use that close a blade on his body. For some reason, she never replied to my comment, which was this photo of this page from the Shirlee Kalstone book.
> 
> View attachment 491280


This one is from the latest (international) edition. 



PeggyTheParti said:


> I wonder if that’s an earlier or later edition, because mine says “#8 1/2, #9, or #10 blade” for the Summer Miami.
> 
> Starred for our groomer because it’s a favourite of mine.
> 
> View attachment 492554


This is the first (blue cover) edition on the left, and the latest (international) edition on the right. Notice how I blithely ignore the instructions to scissor the topknot and tassel the ears.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

The Wahl Bravura is $179 across the board. It was $160 when I bought one about a year ago. Inflation. If you want one, your probably not going to find it any cheaper unless you find a used one.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> I think when most people say "non-traditional" they mean without shaved faces. But I'd also say pony clips and all-over clips are non-traditional. I think people who are involved with the breed have a dislike for fluffy faces because they cover up the structure of the dog's face that breeders consider so important. But I think most are fine with their puppy buyers choosing any style so long as they maintain it well.
> 
> I have on rare occasions seen those weird people who believe poodles should be long and fluffy. But I think that's obscure pet people and not groomers or breeders!
> 
> ...


I love the pictures. Just stunning. Poodles are beautiful with and without all the fluff.

I'm thinking of shaving Remy down totally for the summer so I was looking at the two pictures of Misha totally shaved down. Remy really suffers in the heat. What should I tell my groomer? Just shave everything? Here's how Remy looks now. Not traditional, but so cute. I love the little ruff on his back.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Bigbark said:


> I love the pictures. Just stunning. Poodles are beautiful with and without all the fluff.
> 
> I'm thinking of shaving Remy down totally for the summer so I was looking at the two pictures of Misha totally shaved down. Remy really suffers in the heat. What should I tell my groomer? Just shave everything? Here's how Remy looks now. Not traditional, but so cute. I love the little ruff on his back.
> 
> View attachment 493323


He is so cute! I think you can ask for a complete shave down if that's what you want. I tend to leave a little more hair on top of the head when I do it but some people do one length all over. Thus summer I've opted to keep his head and tail long and the rest short which still keeps him pretty cool.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

At Peggy’s last two appointments, I’ve asked for a short clip all over, with just enough top knot fullness to prevent a flat head.

Clip 1:


















Clip 2:

















Both have required that we provide ample blankets and opportunities for curling up while at rest. When active outdoors, she’s fine, but I would worry about sunburn if out for long periods.


----------



## Bigbark (Jan 9, 2021)

Responding to Raindrops and Peggy, your pictures are proof that poodles are stunning dogs, even shaved down.

I also worried about my parti boy getting a sunburn. Close up, his fur and skin looked just like Peggy's in the last picture. I wonder if it's a thing with Parti poodles. Remy's fur is so thick that I've never seen his skin except on his belly. Really, he's miserable in the heat.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Poodles with pink (as opposed to gray) skin do sunburn easily if the coat is short. Actually, I think all dogs need protection from sun and heat. And the absolute worst thing is walking a dog on asphalt pavement - try walking on it barefoot yourself if you doubt that!


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

I’ve run the gamut of clips for my boy. The first time (and last) I took him to Petamart, he came out shaved to the skin everywhere except a little top knot and his tail. I put him in a modified Continental myself and it was a bit of a bother to upkeep, but he looked so _Poodle_ that it was worth it. We rocked a pony for a while. I even made up my own cut that I call the blanket with his underline shaved close, but his top-line left an inch or more in a horse-blanket type shape. Right now he’s in some weird mesh-together of a puppy clip & Miami (I think) with longer body hair, long anklets, & clean face & feet. He looked pretty awesome in his Airedale/Schnauzer look too just a little while ago. The fun of having a poodle and grooming myself is that I can give him any cut I can imagine and it grows out within a month or so.

I’ve often wondered what the Asian Fusion clips look like when the dog’s coat is allowed to curl. I like to see his curls, so even after I brush him I usually spritz him with water & conditioner & let his curls spring back into shape. It also covers a multitude of errors in my clip jobs.


----------



## erickse20 (4 mo ago)

Joolz said:


> As a professional groomer the biggest thing I hear is don’t make them look like a poodle from doodle owners and a lot of poodle owners 😩


I try to do that with my f1b aussiedoodle lmao...drives my dad nuts but Koda rocks the clean face


----------

